# 790 and 990 john deere tractors



## Big Allis

went to jd dealer 2day to look at an price small tractors looked at 4310 but after i got there salesman showed me the 790 series n the 990 i liked them lil better cause of price and simplicity does anyone own one or know if thy are good tractor probly goin to go with a 990 goin use it for all around stuff and runnin our goosen 3pt bale chopper for mulching eace:


----------



## Greg

> 790 and 990 john deere tractors
> 
> Went to the JDJD dealer today to look at and price small tractors. Looked at the 4310 but after I got there the salesman showed me the 790 series and the 990. I liked them lil better cause of price and simplicity. Does anyone own one or know if they are a good tractor? Probably going to go with a 990. Going to use it for all around stuff and runnin' our goosen 3pt bale chopper for mulching.


bigallis,

What are the prices for the 4310, 790 and 990. Sounds like a very nice toy is in your near future!

Would the 4310 work with your chopper? Why the jump up?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by bigallis _
> *went to jd dealer 2day to look at an price small tractors looked at 4310 but after i got there salesman showed me the 790 series n the 990 i liked them lil better cause of price and simplicity does anyone own one or know if thy are good tractor probly goin to go with a 990 goin use it for all around stuff and runnin our goosen 3pt bale chopper for mulching eace: *


here is so info hope this helps 

990 Compact Utility Tractor (40 hp) 
FEATURES 

High-torque, fuel-efficient 40.4-hp 4-cyinder Yanmar diesel engine 
35 PTO hp 
Auto-bleed fuel system ensures easy restarts if fuel runs out 
Standard collar-shift transmission with 9 forward and 3 reverse speeds 
Continuous live rear PTO 
Quick implement attachment without tools 
Planetary final drive assures long service life 
Optional 4-wheel drive 
Transmission and PTO operator-presence systems 


790 Compact Utility Tractor (27 hp) 
FEATURES 

27 (20.1kW) gross hp 3-cylinder diesel engine 
24 (17.6kW) hp PTO 
Auto-bleed fuel system 
Sliding-gear transmission, 8 forward/2 reverse speeds 
Standard rear PTO, optional mid PTO 
Quick implement attachment without tools 
Optional 4-wheel drive 
Transmission and PTO operator-presence systems


----------



## jbetts13

4310 4WD Compact Tractor (32 hp) 
FEATURES 

POWER: 
32 hp, 3-cylinder, liquid-cooled, diesel engine
13.9 gpm hydraulic flow
Direct injection fuel system (quick starts, better fuel economy)
PERFORMANCE: 
Shift-on-the-go 4WD 
Differential lock to further enhance traction
Power steering 
Independent rear PTO (optional mid) 
Standard SyncShift™ transmission allows clutching and shifting gears without bringing the tractor to a halt 
Optional ePowrReverser™ electronically controlled transmission allows instant direction changes just by flipping a lever 
Optional eHydro™ electronically controlled hydrostatic transmission allows instant response; speed and direction changes without clutching or shifting 
eMatch™ Operating System (standard with eHydro) matches tractor's performance to task 
COMFORT: 
eTouch™ pedals (standard with eHydro transmission) up to 70 percent less effort than previous generation systems 
Deluxe high-back seat, tilt steering wheel 
Roomy, open operator's station 
RELIABILITY: 
Auto-bleed fuel system - if the tractor runs out of fuel, just refuel and restart
Wet-disk brakes
SAFETY: 
ROPS meets new ASAE, SAE and OSHA standards
Operator presence system
VERSATILITY: 
Cat. 1 3-point hitch 
Optional iMatch™ quick-hitch 
Optional Quik-Park™ Loader - attaches and detaches in minutes
FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION: 
www.deere.com/4000TEN


----------



## Big Allis

ya lookin 4 compact tractor we can use in business and at home greg jbetts thanks 4 info i did readin on them cause salesman told us cldnt get regular trans in the 4310 it will run our chopper he called goosen tht makes chopper n thy gave him specs n sd it wld run it no prob it was 25 hp pto i like the 4310 cause its easy get on n off but i like the 990 cause its more hp manual trans n cheaper lol ill let ya know wat i decide thnks 4 helpeace: :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak

Big Allis, what tasks exactly did you have in mind for the tractor? The 790 and 990 are both EXCELLENT tractors for basic tasks and are VERY reliable. If you have FEL tasks in mind on a more than occasion basis, you may want to consider a 4310 with the eHydro as it is tremendously suited to a wide variety of tasks and makes FEL and mowing work a dream compared to a manual shift tractor. There is a major cost difference but you will be living with the machine for many years. Another issue you may want to be aware of is that the 990 is not available with the mid mounted pto, so a MMM is out of the question as is other mid pto implements such as a front mounted snow blower. Both the 790 and 990 are very good machines provided you are aware of their strong and weak points. Talk to me about this before you commit to a sale. I have intensively researched these and the 4000 Ten Series tractors in my course of work duties in logistics and procurement while in the Army on active duty.


----------



## Big Allis

chief mostly wat i want tractor for is gradin up driveways for paving occasional backfillin garages on houses before framing and bushhogging n running finish mower and plowing garden at home using round here thts y i was thinkin 990 wld be good trctr


----------



## MowHoward2210

bigallis,

You can't beat the 790 or the 990 for "bang for the buck" compared to the hydros. If operating a geared tractor is no big deal for you, either one would be a good choice. A guy at work has a 990. I haven't seen it yet, but he is real happy with it.


----------



## Live Oak

Big Allis, when you say plowing a garden; do you mean with a pto tiller or a traditional mold board plow. This is a big deal as the pto tiller will require either the eHydro or creeper gears for the 990 that are not available. The eHydro comes with a cruise control that will allow you to creep at a snails pace where the 990 will not do that and you will be doing a lot of clutch and wait for the tiller to catch up. That having been said, the 990 give the most bang for the buck at about $16,000 for the the 4WD version. The best price you can hope for is 25% off that price which is possible but not very likely. So, some where in between, usually about 20% discount on MSRP is a real good price. For what you are considering maybe even a 4610 would be about right if you go for the eHydro. I would be real happy with either. Before I had the eHydro, you could not get me to consider one. Now that I tried it and liked it; I had no idea of what I was missing and how much easier and pleasant this makes the tractor to operate.


----------



## farmallmaniac

chief whats eHydro?eace:


----------



## Live Oak

That is John Deere's fancy marketing name for electronicly controlled hydrostatic drive transmission. The transmission is run my a computer controller. The foot pedals have almost no resistance unlike a standard hydrostatic drive. It has other features such as load match that prevents the engine from being stalled out when put under heavy load such as pushing into a pile of dirt. Motion match that lets you select 2 separate transmission start off and coast down speeds. Cruise control which is real handy when tilling with a pto tiller.


----------



## farmallmaniac

my 4100 has cruise control but yeah thanks chief for the infoeace:


----------



## Ingersoll444

So Chief. The low range first would not be slow enough to till with??? Never used a JD gear tractor, but been on some others that were more then slow enough. Is the JD higher geared then most? 

Also I am a big fan of gear trans. With a little use, you can get pretty fast with it,plus to me anyway, seems like the less stuff on the tractor, the less that can brake.


----------



## slipshod

*I'm With You B.A.*

I like a stick shift. My 4600 has the 12 speed set-up in it and it works great for tilling. The shuttle shift is the answer for loading, I have never had a problem stalling the engine pushing into a pile. One of my buddies has a 990 and it is a sweet machine also, not quite as guick to operate as the set-up in mine but still fully functionable. He does custom rototilling with his tractor. For my 4600 I run a 66" Befco tiller and going slow enough has not been an issue.


----------



## Big Allis

thanks for info n help guys ill let ya know wat i get eace: :elephant: :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *So Chief. The low range first would not be slow enough to till with??? Never used a JD gear tractor, but been on some others that were more then slow enough. Is the JD higher geared then most?
> 
> Also I am a big fan of gear trans. With a little use, you can get pretty fast with it,plus to me anyway, seems like the less stuff on the tractor, the less that can brake. *


The soil is extremely hard and rocky in my area. Unless the soil has already been tilled in prior seasons you will be riding the clutch to move ahead and let the tiller catch up or you may go over the area with a middle buster or plow. All depends on that area's soil conditions. I can set my eHydro to move at a snail's pace and finely till the soil with the cruise control. Older tractors used a creeper drive to slow the forward motion drive down. My suggestion would be to go demo an eHydro and you will see exactly what I mean. I was convinced gear shift was the only way until I tried the eHydro.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Guess maybe I am used to the faster speed also. My Ingersoll is a little fast, but with the counter rotating tiller, it works great. Slows it right down.


----------



## bontai Joe

Thanks to all for a very informative post. I've wondered myself how the 990 and 790 compared to the 4000 series. I learned something for today.


----------



## Live Oak

Hey Big Allis; did you ever come to a final decision on a 990? I just have to know if you are riding on green paint now:question: :question: :question: :question:   army :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak

I think this slipped way down on the board last night with so much activitiy but did you get a Johnny Popper Big Allis?


----------



## farmallmaniac

whats the word ba???
Ryan


----------

